# Bacon:  To Hang or not?



## kevin13 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm in the process of cold smoking another pork belly today....I'll start a thread with Q-View shortly.  I have the slabs hanging using bacon hooks and have noticed that the slabs have elongated some.  So my question is....to hang or not?  My thought is that the elongation caused by hanging will result in thinner strips.  

On the other hand, if I lay the slabs horizontal on racks, will I get equal smoke penetration?  

Any thoughts?  I'm probably over thinking this waaay too much.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree, you are overthinking it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Did you remove the skin/rind before hanging? I can't say that I have ever noticed mine stretching but I don't remove the skin until afterwards.


----------



## kevin13 (Feb 25, 2012)

I received the belly with the rind already removed....that may have to do with the sagging.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 25, 2012)

It does provide rigidity. Even so, I wouldn't worry about it. I am willing to bet your bacon will be awesome.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm watching...My Wife is picking up a Skinless Belly as I type...Since I have never hung bellies before, your result should be interesting...JJ


----------



## brican (Feb 26, 2012)

I hang mine and no it does not make thinner strips


----------

